# Doppelkinn



## adele (16. April 2004)

Hallo,
dank eurer Anleitungen und Links bin ich mit meiner Testversion von Photoshop CS schon in der Lage Gesichter einer virituellen Schönheits-Op zu unterziehen.
Nur kämpfe ich mit dem Problem eines zu sichtbaren Doppelkinns (Vorderansicht beim Lächeln)...Welche ist die optimale Lösung und wie wendet man sie an?
Bedenkt bei euren Tips ich bin lernfähig aber noch Anfängerin...

Im Vorraus sei mein Dank euch sicher!

Gruß
Adele


----------



## Martys (16. April 2004)

Zeig doch mal ein Beispiel, sonst wird es eher schwer pauschal etwas zu sagen.


----------



## adele (16. April 2004)

*Hier ist das Bildchen*

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit der Minatur etwas anfangen.


----------



## flerli (16. April 2004)

so besser? Ich habe die Kinnpartie kopiert und nach unten verschoben. Dann den Hals der Kopie weggenommen und die Kanten im Gesicht mit dem Stempelwerkzeug retuschiert.


----------



## adele (16. April 2004)

*Doch, das hat was...*

Hallo,

Ich glaube, damit wird meine Nichte zufrieden sein, ich versuche das jetzt gleich mal.
Sie hat zwar jetzt eine gewisse Ähnichkeit mit Michael Schuhmacher, aber ich glaube, damit kann sie eher leben.

Vielen Dank 

Adele


----------



## Lobi (16. April 2004)

Hals (rot) ausschneiden - weiche auswahlkante 2px - copy & paste

Kinn (blau) ausschneiden - weiche Auswahlkante 2px - copy paste

Kinnebene ÜBER Halsebene!

Hals nach oben verschieben

Der Rand der nun unter dem Kinn ensteht wird mit dem Wischfinger auf dem Originalbild einfach "unter" das Kinn gezogen/verschoben

Ebenen verbinden und noch ein bissl wischen... fertig!

Geht auch ohne Schumi ;-)

Oh mist ich LIIIIIIIIEBE Retusche!


----------



## adele (16. April 2004)

*Danke*

Hallo,
habe auch das jetzt versucht....und es hat geklappt...

Natürlich ging das Ganze recht holbrig vor sich...aber jetzt habe ich eine Basis um recht viel Unsinn an zu stellen.
 

Danke und Gruß
Adele


----------



## Lobi (16. April 2004)

Also hättest du mir VORHER erzähl, dass du damit UNSINN anstellen willst, hätt ich dir natürlich nicht geholfen   

Ne ne... glaubs mir... PS ist eine Wunder"waffe" und der "Unsinn", den man damit anstellen kann reicht für den Rest deines Lebens vollkommen aus *fg*

Und mit dem "holprig"... viele Dinge gehen natürlich schon recht schnell bei mir (das Bild in 2 Minuten oder so), aber auch bei Leuten, die schon etwas mehr drauf haben geht das eine oder andere mal etwas holprig!

Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## adele (20. April 2004)

*Es macht Spass*

Hi,
ich habe die Nichte mal "verschönert"...

..Tolle Sachen verstecken sich im Photoshop...

Gruß
Adele


----------



## The_Loki (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem "entfernen" eines Doppelkinns. Ein Kollege hat mich gebeten ein Foto ein wenig zu retuschieren und ich wollte es mal versuchen. Wirklich brauchbare Ergebnisse habe ich aber nicht zustande bekommen. Kann vielleicht jemand helfen?

thx!
The Loki
theloki@gmx.com


----------



## $ Alex$ (18. September 2007)

@ The_Loki Hi, hab mal etwas versucht


----------



## Lobi (19. September 2007)

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an "besser Essen" 

Sehr schöne Arbeit Alex!!
(ich bekomm direkt Lust auch mal wieder was zu machen


----------



## The_Loki (19. September 2007)

Vielen Dank, sieht wirklich gut aus. 

Kannst du mir noch ein paar Tipps geben, was ich bei der Bearbeitung von solchen Fotos beachten sollte?


----------



## $ Alex$ (19. September 2007)

@ Lobi Danke, freut mich 

@ The_Loki würde sagen weiter probieren und nicht aufgeben
bin selber noch am üben.Such dir am besten par Lernvideos aus


----------



## Lobi (20. September 2007)

Ich kann Dir einen guten Tip geben, den Du beim bearbeiten ALLER Fotos beachten solltest!
Arbeite immer geduldig und gründlich 
Die meisten wollen zu viel am Anfang... zu viel auf einmal.. und SO sehen dann auch die Bilder aus... hingepfuscht eben, oder überladen (weniger ist manchmal mehr)

Ansonsten... bei Gesichtern kann man viel mit dem Stempel arbeiten...
Du kannst ganze Gesichtspartien auswählen und weichzeichnen (vergiss aber die weiche Auswahlkante nicht!) das gibt nen Baby-Taint! 
Oder geh danach mit dem Störungsfilter drüber und zeichne es noch einmal ganz wenig weich (imitiert Pooren).
Beim "schminken" arbeitest du am besten mit den Ebenen (ineinander kopieren u.s.w.) sonst siehts aus wie Plakatfarbe  ...und so weiter...
Nur ein paar kleine Tips...

Ansonsten denke ich, dass niemand weiter gekommen ist ohne geübt, geübt und noch einmal geübt zu haben... an Tuts und durch eigenes Ausprobieren.
Ich habe zum Teil Filter übereinandergelegt bis zum Abwinken um zu sehen was alles passiert. Das gibt teilweise erstaunliche Effekte!
...und schau Dir mal die Tastenkombis an... die erleichtern Dein PS-Leben ungemein!
Schönen Tag Euch...


----------

